# How many guns are loaded at all times in your house?



## theburtman (Aug 9, 2014)

On any given day, how many guns are loaded in your house?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Strange question to ask right off the bat.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Fns 40S&W loaded up on my side at all times. So (1) gun is all! More to come soon.


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

All of them. An empty gun is useless.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum
I have hundreds of guns.......but only about thirty of them are loaded, I like to play it safe.
Bill aka ET


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

How many are loaded in yours?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't keep any loaded and in the house, whichever one or two well maybe three, they're all on my person. If I go out without the wife she will always have one.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Come by and find out.


----------



## theburtman (Aug 9, 2014)

When I started this pole, I was simply trying to initiate a conversation- no hidden agenda. I have obviously stepped on some paranoid pussy toes, which was not my intention


----------



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

I keep two...one on the coffee table....one on the bed stand; unless the grand kids are here...then they are all in the safe (except the one in my pocket).


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

slowalker0 said:


> I keep two...one on the coffee table....one on the bed stand; unless the grand kids are here...then they are all in the safe (except the one in my pocket).


Good choice and action


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

theburtman said:


> When I started this pole, I was simply trying to initiate a conversation- no hidden agenda. I have obviously stepped on some paranoid pussy toes, which was not my intention


That's a great way to start off....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now that I've read the OP's "paranoid pussy toes" snark, I've decided that it isn't worth my time to answer his question.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed.

Welcome to the forum though.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know you well enough to answer that. Sounds like something a nosey-assed government employee would ask. If you're not, no offense intended. But you're getting too personal and who knows who else is watching. Remember, just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

theburtman said:


> When I started this pole, I was simply trying to initiate a conversation- no hidden agenda. I have obviously stepped on some paranoid pussy toes, which was not my intention


You're outta line big time. Admit it and move on. If you never screw up it's because you ain't doing anything. I, for one, am a long ways from perfect. Apologize and become a useful member of the forum or just become another unwelcome troll.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very good advice!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

theburtman said:


> On any given day, how many guns are loaded in your house?


None at this moment. But, I'm expecting a big load tomorrow. :anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Last count was 5,432......


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

theburtman said:


> When I started this pole, I was simply trying to initiate a conversation- no hidden agenda. I have obviously stepped on some paranoid pussy toes, which was not my intention


Let me guess.........your personal profile says something like "Does not make friends easily" or perhaps, "lacks social skills".


----------



## ArmedGuard81 (Sep 23, 2014)

Duty gun ( Glock 17 Gen 4 9mm ) Always loaded I'm too lazy to unload and reload every morning before work.
My Ruger SP101 357 Always loaded in my night stand under false bottom. When im off duty I carry it as a CCW 
The rest are locked in two different safes in different rooms unloaded.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The one I'm carrying.


----------



## OwnG27LCPP85 (Sep 27, 2014)

Three. 12 Ga pump shotgun with 00 buckshot and G27 next to bed. Wife has Tarus .380 revolver in her purse at all times. Rest of guns are locked in safe. During the day, the pump shotgun goes into the safe and we carry the others. Yes, we both have CCL's


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

theburtman said:


> When I started this pole, I was simply trying to initiate a conversation- no hidden agenda. I have obviously stepped on some paranoid pussy toes, which was not my intention


Ouch! Not a way to win friends and influence people. Civility is always a good course of action. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## oldman82 (Sep 26, 2014)

PX4 Storm 45ACP in my nightstand. 1911 45ACP hidden in the living room. Walther 380 hidden in the kitchen. 12 ga. next to the bed. 25 auto in a fake book on the head board. All other weapons locked up and unloaded.


----------



## Funeralguy (Sep 30, 2014)

Burntman: 
I'll assume the question was asked in good faith, but it's one of those questions that you just keep to yourself. Like on your first day in prison asking another convict what he's in for. (Or so I'm told.) The snark was uncalled for, so unfortunately you compounded your original faux pas. I'm new here myself. I've always found its good to take some time to get the lay of the land before asking a question that's on the borderline. Just my two cents.


----------



## Funeralguy (Sep 30, 2014)

Mind if I go OT for a quick question? How do you like the PX Storm? I assume you find it more than suitable since it's kept in prime real estate. I'm here in CA and I think it's one of the few left on the CA DOJ list as available for sale. Thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

theburtman said:


> On any given day, how many guns are loaded in your house?


Who are you again? :watching:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Who are you again? :watching:


Hasn't been back since 9/7. Guess WE insulted HIM??


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I've noticed a very low poll response on this one. It's definitely not a question I'd prefer to answer.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

All of em!
Aren't we told to treat all guns as if they are loaded?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CentexShooter said:


> I've noticed a very low poll response on this one. It's definitely not a question I'd prefer to answer.


Yup.....some questions are better off served not asked. I prefer to communicate with members that know that.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Two handguns... one semi and one revolver. HOLLOW POINTS. Plenty of ammo close by for the others too. :smt070

------
*NRA Member
*
Our Second Amendment is a privilege...embrace it, protect it, and never take it for granted


----------

